# Erika Iris Simmons:  Ghost In The Machine



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

A.k.a Iri5, Erika Iris Simmons specializes in using non traditional media like cassettes to create absolutely unique and memorable works that feature famous people or team like Kurt Cobain, Beatles and Michael Jackson.


*Ghost In The Machine – Michael Jackson*. _(Image Source: iri5)_









*Ghost In The Machine – The Beatles*. _(Image Source: iri5)






*Ghost In The Machine – Kurt Cobain*. (Image Source: iri5)



_


----------

